
GitHub is Joining the White House in committing to tech inclusion - wpBenny
https://github.com/blog/2196-joining-the-white-house-in-committing-to-tech-inclusion
======
grb423
Maybe GitHub will start to look like America with its gorgeous mosaic of
diversity and we will finally be able to get some African-American and female
perspectives on OSS. Change yourselves! Change the world!

